# Heterometrus Madraspatensis (Madras forest scorpion) info badly needed!



## Mastigoproctus (Oct 2, 2015)

So I am pretty experienced when it comes to Scolopendra and other Giant centipedes as well as vinegaroons But have never owned a single true scorpion. I have a bunch of Centipedes on the way in the mail and have also ordered 6 Madraspatensis Slings with them. I am aware of there place of origin but know nothing of their care and have failed to find much detailed info online. Has anyone on this forum ever worked with this particular species and if so what special care will the slings need to grow up healthy? I know slings of any species can be harder to raise then older ones, Any info helps and is greatly appreciated.

---------- Post added 10-02-2015 at 02:08 PM ----------

Re: I found a detailed care sheet on adult specimens so basic care I now know but should anything special be done to keep them healthy since they are only slings?


----------



## G. Carnell (Oct 5, 2015)

Hello,

I'll give you some basic info, I've raised several Heterometrus species to adulthood, though I've only had 2nd instar H.madras-  (sold them shortly after)

Heterometrus basics:
25-30 degrees C
high humidity, IMO always keep one side of the tank/box wet, and you can let the other side dry out periodically
enough substrate to burrow under a log/hide
IMO don't give babies the depth of substrate to create extensive burrows, I personally want to check that everyone is home once a week or so by lifting a hide up!
If you have trouble feeding them, crushing an adult crickets head and placing a few in a heap in their enclosure works for me.

H.madraspatensis:
Adults less communal than other species IIRC
Babies should be fine together until subadult instar
Perhaps keep them at 35C during the day during spring/summer months
perhaps drier than other hets

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mastigoproctus (Oct 5, 2015)

Thank you!! It's much appreciated! This is far better info then what I was able to dig up searching the web for sure! 





G. Carnell said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'll give you some basic info, I've raised several Heterometrus species to adulthood, though I've only had 2nd instar H.madras-  (sold them shortly after)
> 
> ...


----------

